# Post-Mortem Opportunity



## panta dokimazete (Nov 19, 2007)

During a deacon examination - one of the examinees said - "I went 1 year to Southern Seminary then realized that was not the place for me. They taught things that I did not believe, like Calvinism, for example, one Calvinist teacher taught that people would be given an additional opportunity for salvation post-mortem, yet pre-judgment."

I did not say anything at the time in the interest of peace, but I wanted to say...WHAT?

Is there *any* thread of Calvinistic thought pursuant to this?


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 19, 2007)

Speechless


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2007)

AHHHH, No.

Sounds like a case of "all theological problems are based on calvinism" to me.

I have heard many strange things called "calvinism" by moderen evangelicals. In most cases what was meant was "what we disagree with".


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like one of those "My mother's brother's dog's kitchen sink was a loon and this is what he believed that Calvinists believe and I believe him because research is hard."

Not unlike the way atheists blame religion for all the ills of the world.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 20, 2007)

The pastor and I talked afterwards - he is Amyraldian - both our eyebrows went up! To the pastor's credit, he wants us to meet with the brother and (Lord willing!) gently correct his error.

I just wanted to make SURE I had not missed something, somewhere, somehow, some way...

Thank God, I have not!


----------

